# كتاب معماريون او مخططون



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*د. علي ثويني*​ 

*-----------------------------------*​ 
*




*
*د. وليد أحمد السيد*​ 
*طارق فجر شوال*
الاستشراق "المقلوب" في القرن الحادي والعشرين
مشاريع استثمارية للتطوير الحضري بالأردن 
إشكالية المهنة في العمارة - 1 
إشكالية المهنة في العمارة - 2 
يوميات معماري في لندن
يوميات معماري في مسقط - 3 
التخطيط الحضري للمدينة والإرهاب 
المأوى والإنسان والكوارث الطبيعية 
الثالوث في العمارة - 2 
التشريعات والقوانين البنائية في المدينة العربية الإسلامية 
هيئة نقاد العمارة العربية
الكاتب الناقد, والنص "المعولم", والقارئ "المثقف", وذاك "المتربص"!​ 


*----------------------------------------------------------*
م. علي بن عثمان الناجم​ 

*----------------------------------------------------------*
*



*
*د. علي عبدالرءوف*​ 
*متى يعلنون وفاة الفراعنة؟*
العمارة المصرية المعاصرة: القضايا النقدية والتوجهات الابداعية
المبنى كأداه للحوار الحضاري
نحو حقبة جديدة في عمارة حسن فتحي
نحو رؤية للنقد ومنهجية للتطوير
مكتبة الاسكندرية بين اوبرا سيدنى ومتحف بيلباو​ 

*----------------------------------------------------------*




مشاري النعيم​ 
المدينة: كتاب دراسي مفتوح
المدينة: حديقة ممتلئة بالافكار الملونة
النقد التخطيطي
ما هكذا تورد الإبل: السياحة وتخريب التراث
"تشيؤ" التعليم
هل تصنع الحصاة موجة؟ 
يبنون مدنهم ويهدمون مدننا 
هيئة المعماريين العرب
قيصرية الأحساء.. أكثر من رثاء 
بين فعل النقد ومجرد الكتابة
حكايات للصيف​ 
موت المعماري أو موت العمارة
اين هيئة الاسكان؟
*هل تستطيع هيئة الإسكان حل مشكلة الإسكان؟*
الوحي والابداع
ثقافة الحج
دروس عمرانية من الحج​ 


*----------------------------------------------------------*​ 
مشاعل العيدان​ 
اولويات اختيار الاثاث
نصائح مهمة عند شراء الاريكة
معالجة النوافذ
ماهي مواصفات نجاح الاريكه؟​ 

----------------------------------------------------------





ياسر محجوب​ 
العمارة و الهندسة المعمارية و المهندس المعماري
المبادئ العامة للرسم المعماري​ 
----------------------------------------------------------
آمال الحجاج​ 
قراءة العمارة كنص
مصطلح التفكيك ... تحليل مبسط
ماهي الاستعارة في التصميم؟ 
الدراسة العملية كمحفز للفكرة التصميمية
التصميم لا ينطلق من فراغ 
العمارة الحوارية
مظاهر التراكم في العمارة التفكيكية 
التراكمية في عمارة ما بعد الحداثة 
مفهوم التراكمية في عمارة الحداثة ​ 
----------------------------------------------------------​ 




د. خالد السلطاني​ 
بصحبة الجادرجي، بحثاً عن فكتور هورتا 
عمارة قبة الصخرة
عمارة اسمها التعبيرية
مقابلة مع خالد السلطاني - جريدة المدى البغدادية
مقابلة مع خالد السلطاني - بيت المعماريين العرب
كتاب - عمارة ومعماريون
المصور الرائي​


----------

